# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Dear Santa

## pcosmar

Is this cool or what?




A left hand Rifle in 7.62.  added to the wish list and promoted up.

http://www.radicalfirearms.com/category-s/1839.htm

----------

